# Cremastra appendiculata fungal association



## naoki (Apr 17, 2015)

I happen to come across this paper (well, sorry, maybe 99% of the readers are not interested in this topic):

Yagame, T., E. Funabiki, E. Nagasawa, T. Fukiharu, and K. Iwase. 2013. Identification and symbiotic ability of Psathyrellaceae fungi isolated from a photosynthetic orchid, Cremastra appendiculata (Orchidaceae). American Journal of Botany 100 (9): 1823-1830.


which isolated symbiotic fungi of Cremastra appendiculata.

Here is the informative writing by Tom (botanyboy), who discussed this species of orchid. It is native to Japan and also there are discontiguous populations in China. It is somewhat related to Calypso bulbosa. It is photosynthetic, but semi-mycoheterotrophic species, so it is pretty difficult to culture.

The fungal partner is related to Coprinellus domesticus (firerug inkcap). I don't know well about mushroom keeping, but some people seems to be able to culture this mushroom. I wonder if this info could be useful for Calypso.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi Naoki,

Thanks for the plug  but it doesn't look like this topic will ever draw much interest except for us terrestrial orchid nuts. It is fascinating to see the relationships between organisms in the wild. If we knew just how complex an ecosystem was it would probably blow our minds. 

One comment about the article - the authors assert that C. appendiculata is primarily a denizen of dark forests. I agree that is is nearly aways seen in closed canopy forest, most commonly in mixed deciduous/broadleaf evergreen associations in close proximity to flowing water, however, in my observations it is often found in very bright conditions where other orchids abound - Cymbidium goeringii, Calanthe species, Goodyera schechtendaliana, and so on. None of these require additional nutritional support from fungi since all can be grown ex situ in substrates with no specific fungal community.

Berthold is the man to ask about this however since he has personally grown Calypso from seed. As a note, I grew C. appendiculata in my garden for around 5 years. I thought it had completely established itself (along with the fungi), but eventually it faded.


----------



## tonyw (Apr 19, 2015)

This is very interesting as I have just obtained a couple of roots of this.Hopefully they will have sufficient of the fungi clinging to them. I grow Calypso bulbosa in a compost of my own making with just rotted pine needles and they grow quite well.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 19, 2015)

The calypso occidentalis can grow off the ground on places like camping trailers whose roof has been covered deeply by fallen evergreen needles and such. I guess mycos can jump up to that environment, but may show less of a dependency on them


----------



## naoki (Apr 21, 2015)

Tom, I think someone mentioned that the reliance to fungi could be variable among populations of this species (it could be your article, but I don't remember). So maybe the individuals from the brighter region could be easier to culture?

Tony, I hope yours will grow well!

Charles, I think fungi can easily "jump" up trailers. I remember the post of Calypso on a trailer. I think quite a few European people (including Berthold and tony) are successful with C. bulbosa occidentalis.

Here is a related topic about mycoheterotrophic orchids. This video blew my mind. This person is successful in completing seed to seed of saporophytic orchids, Gastrodia pubilabiata. The link to the video was posted on terrestrial orchid group in Facebook.

[YOUTUBE]iuW7oc0GQ14[/YOUTUBE]
https://youtu.be/Obz0lYys0_o

[YOUTUBE]T5u0YCX1Ce8[/YOUTUBE]
https://youtu.be/T5u0YCX1Ce8

I think he kept the orchid for at least 3 years (starting from seeds), and I think that it flowers after 6 months after seed sowing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey Naoki, well, it is interesting how folks always talk about genetic differences in populations to define cultural conditions for plants grown in gardens. In some cases I think there are real differences, in some I just roll my eyes :rollhappy:

Wild looking Gastrodia! They look like aliens from another world. Japan is host to a large array of such "fungus predators" - Galeola septentrionalis, Cymbidium macrorhizon, Epipogium roseum, Gastrodia species, Lecaorchis japonica, and Neottia nidus-avis all come to mind. You've got to be a real terrestrial orchid freak to be interested in these though :rollhappy:


----------

